# Regular receiver faster?



## scottbu123 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an SD DVR (R16) and a regular receiver (D11). The D11 is much, much faster (such as in opening and scrolling through the guide and changing channels). Is this normal?


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes it is very normal. There is alot more going on inside the DVR so it takes a little longer to do things.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

And, if/when you upgrade to HD, you will find that some actions on the HD Receivers and DVRs are even slower yet.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

scottbu123 said:


> I have an SD DVR (R16) and a regular receiver (D11). The D11 is much, much faster (such as in opening and scrolling through the guide and changing channels). Is this normal?


Unlike the DVR, the standalone receiver does everything in RAM memory so it is very fast. The DVR needs to close a "live buffer" disk file and open a new one when you change channels. In addition, it needs to retrieve banner information & show description info from the hard drive. (Which you see on the top of the screen after changing channels) It has to search through much larger files of this information because the DVR keeps 2 weeks of programming info instead of only 3 days like the D11.

The HD DVR's are even slower as Carl6 pointed out probably due to the much more complex circuitry and the fact that it can store the MPEG4 HD files. In addition, the DVR is doing a lot of "housekeeping" in the background, like keeping a "guide cache" file updated as 2 weeks of program information is being sent to it. If you turn your DVR off and then turn it back on (unplug it from the wall or reset it) your 2 weeks of program info should still be there. On the D11 even a momentary power failure results in even the 3 days of program info to be erased.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

And honestly, comparing apples to apples, some of the older non-DVR SD receivers are/were faster than the current D line of receivers. I still use a Hughes HAH receiver, which was the last line of Hughes receivers made before D* went to their house branding. IMHO, it is still the fastest, easiest & most feature-ladden guide on any D* receiver made. (I also prefer the way the music titles scrowl as well...)


----------



## kingram52 (Jul 1, 2007)

Are the HR24 DVR's faster?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

kingram52 said:


> Are the HR24 DVR's faster?


Yes they are (faster than the other HR's)

24 > 20 >21-23


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

24's run circles around the 21-23's. Still got some 20's w/built in OTA that are faster than 21-23's.

Some day all my DVR's will be 24's w/AM21's.....if I get my way.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

These boxs do not have alot of ram in them so the more you load it down,THE SLOWER THEY ARE!!

One reason why i dont have ANYTHING like that (I just have a standard IRD)


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> These boxs do not have alot of ram in them so the more you load it down,THE SLOWER THEY ARE!!
> 
> One reason why i dont have ANYTHING like that (I just have a standard IRD)


I used to think that way too. But then in 2007 DirecTV offered me a FREE R15 and FREE DVR service for a year for a new 2 year commitment. I thought to myself "whoppee, a disk-based VCR which I already have".

HAH!! If I ever had to go back to watching "live TV" (with the proliferation of OBNOXIOUS commercials) I'd climb the walls!!!

Whatever you do, DON'T get a DVR or you WILL BE HOOKED (even if they do act kind of lethargic when responding to remote commands).

By the way, WELCOME to DBSTALK.COM! :welcome_s


----------

